# EMT-B Ride alongs not going well



## SSwain (Jan 12, 2012)

I now have 36 hours of ride time, and only 2 contacts to show. The guys at the station have nick-named me "White Cloud". Apparently some other ride alongs are like "black clouds" and the fit hits the shan when they are there.

Not me...no, I am the opposite.

To prove my point, I was on for 4 hrs last night with no calls, but, as I was walking out to my truck after my time on, the tones sounded. It was past deptartment policy time to allow me to ride along, so I couldn't run back in and hop on. Had the tones gone off 2 minutes earlier, I would have been on the rig. (If I am on a call that takes me past policy time, that's accepted)

I need three more contacts, so I will need to schedule more time to ride, but working a full time job (50+ hrs) and a hectic family/home schedule allows for only 4 hrs each on Wednesday and Friday nights.
I had two days between Christmas and New Years, 12 hrs each with no contacts.

On the lighter side, I am making friends with the guys on all the shifts.


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Jan 12, 2012)

I can go 24 hours and all we will do is post a couple of times, and not even drop a tone. Other days, we can run all day and night... it is cyclical, all you need is more time under your belt. No matter what, it will never be what you want it to be. If your hoping for a slow day because your tired, you will be slammed, if you are bored out of your mind, you cant catch a call.

B shift hates me because almost without fail, as I walk out the door the tones drop.... thye usually give me a 1 finger wave as they drive off :rofl:

Don't worry about it, you just need more shift time.


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 12, 2012)

My first shift (overnight) was nothing. My last two shifts had a few calls. 

It is weird being the third but the oldest (by far) of the crew. The family automatically starts talking with me. I left out the fact that it was my first call.


----------



## emt6207 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a similar problem with the first 2x12 hr shifts I did I had maybe 2 contacts, I did about 3 more shifts and I got the variety, first 12hr of those 3 I had all transports, 2nd shift was all diabetic emergencies, 3rd was all psych pt's. Maybe 14 contacts total between the 3, just gotta watch the news and weather and pick the best days people are more likely to be...lacking of common sense...


----------



## SSwain (Jan 12, 2012)

Today would have been great...after a relatively mild winter so far, we are supposed to get about 6" of snow. People seem to forget how to drive in it every year.
But tonight is filled with the kid's activities...Scouts, Gymnastics, swimming and basketball. We need both parents to run around :wacko:

Last semester, hey had a Basic who had all 5 contacts filled within 7 hrs.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 12, 2012)

Get more time. Use the opportunity to ask questions like "What can ride-alongs do better as a rule?", and "You want cream and sugar in this?".


----------



## SSwain (Jan 12, 2012)

Policy mandates that students study when not on calls....I am pretty set for the pharmacology test that is coming in Feb.

Plus reading ahead in the book is prepping me for what's to come.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 12, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Get more time. Use the opportunity to ask questions like "What can ride-alongs do better as a rule?", and *"You want cream and sugar in this?".*



Catch more flies with honey then you do with vinegar.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2012)

Then you throw the vinegar on 'em.
My EMT ride along consisted of passenging in the mobile ICU transporting linens from the old St Mary's to the new St MAry's in Omaha, then seeing two cases in the ER; an *anteriorly* dislocated ankle (!!) and a really big "J" lac in a cheek, both ambulatory (with assist).

Nursing ambulance ride-along: surprised them by helping lift litter into ambulance, taking vitals, starting O2, for the open call in eight hrs. (I'd been an active EMT for five years by then).


----------



## Sasha (Jan 13, 2012)

EMS123 said:


> mycrofft said:
> 
> 
> > Get more time. Use the opportunity to ask questions like "What can ride-alongs do better as a rule?", and *"You want cream and sugar in this?".*
> ...



Catch even more with poop.

Sucking up to the station crew isn't going to get you calls. Sucks but you're just gonna have to wait it out. I didn't get many good calls in school.

One time I arrived 15 minutes early and was passed by the ambulance on the way out. Found out from the engine crew that if I had been 17 minutes early instead of 15 minutes early I would have gotten to ride in on a Ped vs Truck.

Once I was passed by the crew on my way home after clinical. If I had meandered around getting my stuff and leaving I would have gotten to ride out on a shooting. 

And the final eff you moment of my clinicals... They assigned myself and another student from another school to the same station by accident. One of us had to go to a different station, which was supposedly busier than the current station I was assigned to so I volunteered. Got there, the crew was on their only call of the day.

The crew I left got to work a fall, a chest pain and a code that day. 

It's really just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Policy mandates that students study when not on calls....I am pretty set for the pharmacology test that is coming in Feb.
> 
> Plus reading ahead in the book is prepping me for what's to come.



I hate that. You can only study so much before it is counter productive. 

I never make my students study when I precept unless they don't seem like they know what they're talking about. Tell them they might as well nap because that's what I will be doing when we hold. 

During my clinicals I studied on the couch with my book open on my lap while watching TV with the crew. Or with my "fun book" on top of my text book. (i still had the highest over all grade in my class  )

No one had a problem with it as long as I could look like I was studying if the chief wanders in that day.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jan 13, 2012)

^^^I couldnt agree more.

"Policy mandates that students study..." 

Seems a bit much for a college level course.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 13, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> ^^^I couldnt agree more.
> 
> "Policy mandates that students study..."
> 
> Seems a bit much for a college level course.



I suppose it keeps the students from loafing around in the station. I have no problems studying. I have gone back to some earlier chapters to refresh...
Plus I am #2 in class right now, so it has been paying off.
I have also been able to sit in on some meetings with the Paramedic crews. Good face time with the other 2 station's personnel.  Mundane things, but if they invite me to, I will not say "No".

Next week I will be at the station that handles 75% of the transfers from assisted living houses. Each occurance could count as a contact. Unless my preceptor doesn't feel it should be counted. 
I had a transfer last week that was all of 1 minute drive time. The nursing home is on the same block as the Hospital.  I had barely got the BP cuff on her when we were pulling into the ED bay. That one didn't count.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I suppose it keeps the students from loafing around in the station. I have no problems studying. I have gone back to some earlier chapters to refresh...
> Plus I am #2 in class right now, so it has been paying off.
> I have also been able to sit in on some meetings with the Paramedic crews. Good face time with the other 2 station's personnel.  Mundane things, but if they invite me to, I will not say "No".
> 
> ...



It leaves the student mentally exhausted and unable to focus on the call at hand in my opinion.


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 14, 2012)

I documented 58 hours ride time and was short contacts.  White cloud was my nickname and "Hey, come ride anytime." was usually what they said after every shift.  Another guy in my class got 9 contacts in one day when one station was covering EMS for another station that was training.  That combined with a busy day and he had 9.  Crazy, you never know.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 19, 2012)

45 hours logged now...still only 2 contacts.
I started at 3:00 yesterday afternoon...All three stations were running calls all day long...MVA, chest pains, slips & falls, one guy got de-gloved by a garage door opener spring....
As soon as I showed up...nothing.
I was on until 9:00 last night ( I went with the crew to Station One for a meeting, and that took me past my scheduled 8:00 pm time)

Captain White Cloud rides again.:censored:


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 23 hours with 6 calls so far in January. We average 10 / day. On my overnights, I had 1 call and 3 the second overnight.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jan 20, 2012)

My first 8 on clinical we caught 7 calls the second 1 and the 3rd none after that we hit about 3 a shift. We were suppose to study but when we went in the medics asked a ton of questions if you got it right they just let you relax if not you better be studying...plus i did my clincals off the camous of a college we got some good calls


----------



## DPM (Jan 20, 2012)

When I did my ride alongs I did one 12hr shift and got 7 calls. Next day got 3 more in 5 hours and I was all done. 

It's luck of the draw. A class mate of mine was sh*t out of luck with the same guys.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 20, 2012)

SSwain said:


> On the lighter side, I am making friends with the guys on all the shifts.


which if you ever wanted a job, will make you more likely to get hired.  much better to be well like by everyone than a super medic, networking is an awesome thing that most EMS people don't do enough of.





Sasha said:


> Catch even more with poop.


I have never tried to catch flies with poop. how did you find that out?  like the first person who said that, pooped on a plate, left it out overnight, and the next morning said "look Ma, there are flies on it!!!"


SSwain said:


> 45 hours logged now...still only 2 contacts.
> Captain White Cloud rides again.:censored:


try an over night shift, or a weekend day shift.  the calls will happens, there is no way to predict when you will get calls.

One day at work, the 2 day crews ran 17 calls.  we didn't turn the wheel once for the 12 hours following.  it happens, don't stress it


----------



## medicdan (Jan 20, 2012)

SSwain said:


> 45 hours logged now...still only 2 contacts.
> I started at 3:00 yesterday afternoon...All three stations were running calls all day long...MVA, chest pains, slips & falls, one guy got de-gloved by a garage door opener spring....
> As soon as I showed up...nothing.
> I was on until 9:00 last night ( I went with the crew to Station One for a meeting, and that took me past my scheduled 8:00 pm time)
> ...



Come ride with me! On my last 24 I had 19 patient contacts. 15 of them were very short transfers, the others ALS emergencies and refusals. I don't want to see a PCR again for a few days. 

Perhaps the key is to ask around and find a busier house or truck...

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hockey (Jan 20, 2012)

White cloud here.  I'm willing to buy someones black cloud off them...please?


----------



## SSwain (Jan 20, 2012)

Problem is, I work my normal job 50-60 hrs per week.
Fire/EMS policy is EMT-Basics can only ride from 0800-2000 M-F (no Holidays)
So that leaves pretty much right after my normal job until 2000. But with my wife and kids schedules, I can only seem to get Wednesdays and Fridays for ride time. But my EMT class is Wed nights (on winter break currently).

I had taken vacation between Christmas and New Years and got a good portion of my hours in there...but no contacts.

Tonight is calling for snow...I am hoping there will be some tones due to that and the Friday night commute. I am riding from 1600-2000....


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 20, 2012)

*White clouds*

The simplest solution is to come work with me for a few days. 

You wouldn't be the first or even the second to try to postpone your vacation to see what happens next.

It is not a black cloud, it is more like essence of pure darkness when I am at work.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jan 20, 2012)

I found that on the days i didnt think about wanting to catch a call was our busiest days. try everything you can to keep from thinkin about when youll catch a call...


----------



## SSwain (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, if I would have gotten there at 1500...I would be done with my contacts.
I got to the station at 1530 and both the Engine and the Ambulance were out. I waited in my car until the Engine got back at 1645. At least now I was able to get into the station.
The Ambulance gets back at 1715 from back to back to back calls. With the snow we got today, they were running all day long like this.
So, feeling good about the prospects, I get my stuff ready, and the turn out gear loaded.

NOTHING
I even stuck around until 2030.
Satation 1 and 3 had two calls each, at one point Station 2 was the only rig ready to run. 5 minutes after sattion 1 is back in service, they get toned out again.
bummer....


----------



## Aprz (Jan 20, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> The simplest solution is to come work with me for a few days.
> 
> You wouldn't be the first or even the second to try to postpone your vacation to see what happens next.
> 
> It is not a black cloud, it is more like essence of pure darkness when I am at work.


If you are serious, I'd consider flying out to Poland, lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2012)

Idk what to tell you dude. I worked a 16 last weekend an saw 17 patients...

Average is 9 in a 12 hr shift.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 21, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If you are serious, I'd consider flying out to Poland, lol.



You realize my (work)time is actually in hospital right?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 21, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You realize my (work)time is actually in hospital right?



I would be there in a heartbeat, but the commute is a killer.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 24, 2012)

See the rig on the right?...that should have been me:angry:






Last Friday....


----------



## clibb (Jan 24, 2012)

Our company has no policy on how long students can stay. It's up to the crew. I love having the students stay. There's no way you can get a lot of patient contact within 4-5 hours when we run most of the calls after midnight. If they are interested in EMS, I'll let them stay for 12.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 24, 2012)

clibb said:


> Our company has no policy on how long students can stay. It's up to the crew. I love having the students stay. There's no way you can get a lot of patient contact within 4-5 hours when we run most of the calls after midnight. If they are interested in EMS, I'll let them stay for 12.



Can I ride with you?


----------



## hogwiley (Jan 24, 2012)

In rural areas its hit or miss. Do you get to do ER clinicals as well? At least with those you are sure to get some patient contact and practice checking vital signs, listening to lung sounds, and maybe giving a Neb treatment or two. 

I wouldnt stress much about it, in my class we had some people who were black clouds and were constantly going on calls for cardiac arrests, serious MVCs, ODs and stuff. We had clinical objectives that were almost impossible to completely finish, but these guys did it, only to FAIL the testing at the end of the class. I dunno, maybe they picked up some bad habits going on so many calls.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah Dont stress theres plenty of that after you get licensed...lol. Yall are luck i wish we had snow like that. Its been 60 and stormin here...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2012)

SSwain said:


> See the rig on the right?...that should have been me:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll learn that most MVAs suck...lots of paperwork. Not as cool as they look.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You'll learn that most MVAs suck...lots of paperwork. Not as cool as they look.


MVAs might suck, but an MVA when it's snowing cold and windy sucks even more.  rain and wind at night is even worse.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 25, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> MVAs might suck, but an MVA when it's snowing cold and windy sucks even more.  rain and wind at night is even worse.



Quote for truth. I was on a rollover Monday night. 30 degrees, raining, 7 or 8patients I can't remember which, transported 2...one had a possible ruptured spleen the other was a spanish only speaking autistic child so he went with mom by default because we couldn't get any sort of assessment done on him.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 25, 2012)

*My college ride times went like this (bear in mind I did the full course twice 'cos I screwed up the finals first time!!!)*

*After 111+ hours on the ambulance here goes: 7 chest pain 2 headaches 1 failure to thrive 4 falls 1 fever 4 altered mental status 2 respiratory 2 signal seven (deceased person) 1 abdominal pain 1 MVC (car crash) out of that: 2 red transports 20 green transports and 3 no transports (red=lights and sirens to hospital, green=normal transport....and there we have it*

*The other 90 hours I did I have no record of calls but they were similar to the above.*

*Note: We have to do 110 hours 911 ride-a-long and 10 hours ED, 2 courses done and I had 220 hours or so under my belt.*


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 25, 2012)

Come to NYC.

We did 1.4 million calls last year lol. Get you all you need in an 8 hour span.


Here in NY ambulance time isn't a requirement for EMT. Paramedic it is, but when I took my EMT 5 years ago all you needed was 16 hours in the ER :/


----------



## technocardy (Jan 26, 2012)

If it takes a little longer, than it takes a little longer. When I first started my EMT practicums in Alberta, I was a massive white cloud that literally covered the entire southern region. It would be dead throughout the area while I was on, and it lasted like this for close to two months. Having only done 2 or 3 "emergent" calls, and about 4 transfers my preceptors, my school, and myself decided they should move me into Calgary to finish the practicums. After moving into the city I averaged 8-10 calls per 12 hour shift. 

It's really all the luck of the draw, if your current location isn't working and the possibility exists to move to another station perhaps try that? If not, just keep at er and eventually you'll get your calls in.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 27, 2012)

Not trying to be a drama queen...4.5 hrs tonight.
 Nothing

Of course, they ran non stop from 11:30-3:00 pm.
I show up at 3:30 and the town friggin locks up tight.
On a plus note, my wife and kids showed up and I was able to get them a tour of the station. That was nice....

I simply cannot get a call even if I called it in myself.:mellow:

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. It'll happen eventually.


----------



## technocardy (Jan 27, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Not trying to be a drama queen...4.5 hrs tonight.
> Nothing
> 
> Of course, they ran non stop from 11:30-3:00 pm.
> ...



Nah, your not being a drama queen. I was beyond frustrated when I was trying to get my time in lol. And yup, it'll happen eventually.. it has too, right? :blink:


----------



## TyBigz (Feb 5, 2012)

This has happened to me my last two shifts! My first day I had a 911 and two transfers. I have since earned the name chock block because the past 12 hours i have worked I have done nothing but truck checks, practice EMT skills, and Learn some ALS stuff (being taught how to start a line and intabate a dummy was pretty fun though.)  I feel like my third riding is going to take for every to even be cleared for transports, :sad: but i do understand the importance of knowing where everything is on the truck and how to call c-med and such.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2012)

TyBigz said:


> This has happened to me my last two shifts! My first day I had a 911 and two transfers. I have since earned the name chock block because the past 12 hours i have worked I have done nothing but truck checks, practice EMT skills, and Learn some ALS stuff (being taught how to start a line and intabate a dummy was pretty fun though.)  I feel like my third riding is going to take for every to even be cleared for transports, :sad: but i do understand the importance of knowing where everything is on the truck and how to call c-med and such.



Good on you for learning the C-Med process. Depending on where you work it's not all that often used, but when you need to use it, you need to do it right. Many hospitals have dedicated and recorded phone lines to use, but if you're going to an unfamiliar place C-Med can't be beat. You'll seem a lot more experienced if you know how to do it your first time without asking too. I worked with someone senior to me recently that had never done it and chickened out and made me call it in. Just remember to think about what you're going to say all the way through before you key the mic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

What's C-Med?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What's C-Med?



C-Med is statewide EMS radio network in Massachusetts. Each county has its own C-Med dispatch, and there is also a statewide dispatch. Most of the time it's used for hospital entry notes. Every county has I think six channels, channel four is the hailing channel. You call on channel four, ask for an entry note to a hospital, and then they give you a patch to that hospital on a different channel that is a secure and recorded line. For whatever reason most hospitals do not have the ability to talk straight to the field units, I am unclear on the history here. It's also how we can talk to the docs and is used during MCIs for resource management as well as patches to other agencies.

In Boston you can bring just about anything besides codes, STEMIs, and major traumas without calling in first, but every hospital wants a full report for a hangnail.


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tigger said:


> C-Med is statewide EMS radio network in Massachusetts. Each county has its own C-Med dispatch, and there is also a statewide dispatch. Most of the time it's used for hospital entry notes. Every county has I think six channels, channel four is the hailing channel. You call on channel four, ask for an entry note to a hospital, and then they give you a patch to that hospital on a different channel that is a secure and recorded line. For whatever reason most hospitals do not have the ability to talk straight to the field units, I am unclear on the history here. It's also how we can talk to the docs and is used during MCIs for resource management as well as patches to other agencies.
> 
> In Boston you can bring just about anything besides codes, STEMIs, and major traumas without calling in first, but every hospital wants a full report for a hangnail.



Yea that's a good summary. How does everyone else's radio relation with hospitals work? I'm used to Boston's system, but I'm up in Vermont now. With our local trauma center we hail them (com center) everytime we are toned out on a call and either call or hail them with a radio report/ETA. It struck me as odd at first, thinking a level 1 trauma center should be able to operate without radio reports for each patient.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Yea that's a good summary. How does everyone else's radio relation with hospitals work? I'm used to Boston's system, but I'm up in Vermont now. With our local trauma center we hail them (com center) everytime we are toned out on a call and either call or hail them with a radio report/ETA. It struck me as odd at first, thinking a level 1 trauma center should be able to operate without radio reports for each patient.



We call report in for every pt we transport. Pretty basic, just a quick summary. We have a Level II TC, along with 3 other hospitals, 4 if you count the VA. One is pretty basic, they do have an ICU albeit a small one. The other will take anything but trauma (if it meets TC criteria), sick peds or OB and the last takes anything except trauma (if it meets TC criteria) and sick peds. 

Unit number
Pt age/sex
ETA
C/C, MOI (if applicable)
Vitals (if abnormal)
Interventions 
Any changes en route

If it's a pt with no interventions in place it's just:
Unit number
Age/Sex, MOI (if applicable) 
C/C
Changes in route

Every now and again with a critical pt the partner who is driving will call in with the basics ie. "Medic 5 inbound emergent, x minute ETA,  with a xx yo M/F pt, C/C or MOI, pt coded in route, ALS measures in progress." If the driver knows more they can give that info.


----------



## SSwain (Feb 10, 2012)

Going back at it again tonight.
I was cleared to work 3:00 until 10:00 pm.
Hopefully, 7 hrs will be enough to get something....anything.
I'll be at a different station for the next 5 Friday nights. This one gets called for almost everything that happens on the Interstate.


My instructor was laughing at me in class the other night. He said when/if I go for my Paramedic needed contacts, I should just live at the station all semester.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I'll be at a different station for the next 5 Friday nights.



Why didn't you try this sooner?

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again while expecting different results.


----------



## SSwain (Feb 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Why didn't you try this sooner?
> 
> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again while expecting different results.



Not my decision as to where I am assigned. Paramedic Lt. sets us up. He can accomodate requests, but as a Basic, I get whatever is left over.
New hires get top billing (there are 6 new hires since Jan) Medic Students get next, IV-Techs after that, and finally ....me.

Typically, the station I had been riding with gets the majority of calls. Mostly transports from the 9 assisted living centers on their side of town. That station was convienient for me as well...it was less than 6 blocks from my house.
The station I will be with now is at the opposite side of town. But it is less than a mile from where I work. So right after I finish my regular job, I haul over there and start my future job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Not my decision as to where I am assigned. Paramedic Lt. sets us up. He can accomodate requests, but as a Basic, I get whatever is left over.
> New hires get top billing (there are 6 new hires since Jan) Medic Students get next, IV-Techs after that, and finally ....me.
> 
> Typically, the station I had been riding with gets the majority of calls. Mostly transports from the 9 assisted living centers on their side of town. That station was convienient for me as well...it was less than 6 blocks from my house.
> The station I will be with now is at the opposite side of town. But it is less than a mile from where I work. So right after I finish my regular job, I haul over there and start my future job.



Gotcha. 

Well I hope you get some calls! You can have some of mine if you like. I have a basic student on the unit with me tomorrow though, so you can't have his.

The offer still stands if you want to fly out to Reno and ride with me, although that'd be a brutal trip for a ride along haha. Plus we don't make our students go home after 10 pm. They work full 12s or 16s with us.


----------



## SSwain (Feb 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Well I hope you get some calls! You can have some of mine if you like. I have a basic student on the unit with me tomorrow though, so you can't have his.
> 
> The offer still stands if you want to fly out to Reno and ride with me, although that'd be a brutal trip for a ride along haha. Plus we don't make our students go home after 10 pm. They work full 12s or 16s with us.



If it's close to graduation time and I still need contacts, I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> The offer still stands if you want to fly out to Reno and ride with me, although that'd be a brutal trip for a ride along haha. Plus we don't make our students go home after 10 pm. They work full 12s or 16s with us.



I always thought this was a better idea than sending people home at a set time. EMS can be a huge change for people when it comes to shift times, might as well show it to them there. Even when I was riding with Fire who ran 24s, I just slept on they're couch and watched their flatscreen ^_^.

Trying to do a 1500 to 500 before going to my "regular" college class was a poor idea though. Professor thought I was lying about why I kept falling asleep in class. "No no really, I did get pooped on twice in the last 12 hours."


----------



## SSwain (Feb 10, 2012)

Well the snow is still flying, the roads are ice covered, slippery and horrible, winds are causing near white-out conditions....Not to wish for someone elses misfortune, but it looks like tonight might be my night.
Plus we have the annual sturgeon spearing season opening tomorrow. Lots of people out on the ice getting their shacks set....but the ice conditions are extremely dicey. Dept of Natural Resources is advising to travel at your own risk if going out onto the ice....
Maybe a ice break thru/water rescue tonight as well?


----------



## SSwain (Feb 10, 2012)

SCORE!
2 contacts tonight...drug overdose and a dislocated hip.

1 more contact to go.


----------



## SSwain (Mar 31, 2012)

I finally got it!
Last night was my last scheduled ride. (100+ hrs total)
I thought I was going to get screwed out of anything last night.
Mitt Romney was in town and the station I was riding with was taken out of service and dedicated to covering his visit.
Luckily, he was here for just a couple hours while he made a visit to a local well known eatery.
As the night was winding down and getting closer to my end time...tones went off with 20 minutes left of me being there.

25 yo F abdominal pains. The lead paramedic allowed me to run the full assessment, hook up the lifepack, and run radio report to ED. (He only stepped in a couple times to ask a few questions himself.)
This was the most hands on action I have had during a run so far. 

All the classroom training and practice are no where near the adreneline rush as a real life scenario.


----------

